
Earn Premium Items in Popular Games for Exercising - herotrainerapp
http://hero-trainer.com
======
karma20
Interesting concept. From the FAQ [1]:

> Login into Hero Trainer when you go for a run (gym check-ins will come in
> the future)

How would you calculate points earned for each run or gym visit? For the
former, does the app rely on step count during the "tracked" period or does it
incorporate outdoor GPS?

[1] [https://hero-trainer.com/faq/](https://hero-trainer.com/faq/)

~~~
herotrainerapp
You are correct. For now, we're focusing on tracking only outdoor runs
utilizing GPS and accelerometer. In the future, we're evaluating different
ways to quantify the intensity of work outs at the gym.

------
hackathons2
This doesn't seem to be the business model exactly but I could almost see
using this as a kind of locking cookie jar. Instead of buying your loot in-
game, you buy it in the training app, and instead of receiving your loot right
away, you receive it after you work out.

~~~
herotrainerapp
More like a delayed-gratification principle? Interesting. What made you think
of this approach?

